

Christmas gift for someone you hate: Windows 8 - ingve
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2012/12/05/christmas-gift-for-someone-you-hate-windows-8/

======
edandersen
>> One would think therefore that it would be possible to use traditional
applications in the left-hand two-thirds of the screen while running a tablet
environment on the right-hand one-third of the screen.

This is actually supported with the Snap functionality where you can have the
full desktop on two-thirds of the screen and Metro apps on the left or right.
See: <http://cdn.nirmaltv.com/images/Windows-8-snap.png>

------
edandersen
To be fair, it is not that bad. You just have to know what you are buying.

